# Safety



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

How often do you get flagged for "safety". I get this periodically from passengers, I'd say about 1 out of every 200 trips or so. I don't know if that's about normal or something to worry about. I have know idea what i'm doing wrong, other than driving slower than all the traffic around me because i'm trying to drive the speed limit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cvi said:


> How often do you get flagged for "safety". I get this periodically from passengers, I'd say about 1 out of every 200 trips or so. I don't know if that's about normal or something to worry about. I have know idea what i'm doing wrong, other than driving slower than all the traffic around me because i'm trying to drive the speed limit.


You sound Dangerous !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive never gotten a satefy report in almost 2000 trips. In fact ive only recieved 2 reports and both were for cleanliness during the HEIGHT of Pollen season in Georgia. Anyone that has gone through pollen season in Georgia knows how terrible it is . i washed my car in the morning and drove after work at 5pm. My silver car had a distinct green/yellow hue. Its unavoidable for a few weeks out of the year .


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you don't get a flag every now and then, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Cvi said:


> How often do you get flagged for "safety". I get this periodically from passengers, I'd say about 1 out of every 200 trips or so. I don't know if that's about normal or something to worry about. I have know idea what i'm doing wrong, other than driving slower than all the traffic around me because i'm trying to drive the speed limit.


 And your'e concerned about a silly Safety flag?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I was accused of taking the tablet computer off the mount in my taxi one time, to do something on it while i was driving.

This SOUNDS REALLY BAD.

Except the taxi i had that day had the older style dispatch computer, and the ones that have the tablets... it takes about 5 minutes with the right tool to take it off the mount.


----------



## Gmoney415 (Jan 19, 2018)

Cvi said:


> How often do you get flagged for "safety". I get this periodically from passengers, I'd say about 1 out of every 200 trips or so. I don't know if that's about normal or something to worry about. I have know idea what i'm doing wrong, other than driving slower than all the traffic around me because i'm trying to drive the speed limit.


I've only been flagged for safety when I used to drive a sedan though I don't recall ever doing something careless, reckless or speeding with my former vehicle. Since switching to an XL I've not received any flags for safety and my driving style has not changed, just a much larger machine that feels slower than a vehicle that's lower to the ground. I believe some pax get scared when riding in cars that are low to the ground even if not speeding, especially goobers!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> And your'e concerned about a silly Safety flag?


Never seen so many...i thought i was effed up in my false accusators


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Never got one 1700 trips UberX.
Once a woman accused me of driving like crazy, because I dropped her on the other side of HER building in dt LA.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Cvi said:


> How often do you get flagged for "safety". I get this periodically from passengers, I'd say about 1 out of every 200 trips or so. I don't know if that's about normal or something to worry about. I have know idea what i'm doing wrong, other than driving slower than all the traffic around me because i'm trying to drive the speed limit.


What happens is pool cheepos get mad the ride is much longer than they wanted, so they look for any little thing to report you, drive 1mph over the speed limit pool winos get you


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I have 1 of each report (exactly 1, weird) in my 3097 trips. Pretty sure my safety report was due to running a red light. The chick also gave me a 3. I thought that was fair enough.

I'd take my driving a bit more serious if my record was 1/200 rather than 1/3097 though. It's up to you whether you take it seriously or not. We all can improve and that feedback is given to us in order to do so. Up to you to take the advice or not.


----------

